# Silver Cell or Drop with Copper



## MR.ED (Aug 16, 2010)

Question 1
Which method would give me a higher purity of silver??
1) Silver scrap dissolved in nitric then add 50% distilled water and droped with Copper?
or
2) Scrap silver disloved if silver Cell with .999 silver solution No copper added?

Question 2
If i Disolved silver scrap in nitric and then droped with copper melt into bar and then repeated this process 1 more time would i have a higher form of Silver?

Question 3
If i Disolved silver using a silver cell, Recovered the silver and melted into bar and then repeated this process 1 more time would i have a higher form of Silver?


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 16, 2010)

You can achieve .999 purity with either process, just that one is more tidious than the other, is my opinion.

Phil


----------



## 4metals (Aug 16, 2010)

You won't get .999 fine silver by dissolving in nitric and cementing. .99 yes but that also depends on what other precious metals come down when cementing with copper. A repetition of this process would yield essentially the same result.

Processing in a silver cell will produce the .999 fineness you are looking for on the first pass, it will improve purity with each pass only if you have a separate cell for the purer product. But why do you need more than .999 fine anyway?


----------

